# What Would You Put in a Time Capsule?



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2013)

If you were given the opportunity to assemble a time capsule for the next generation or so, what would you put in it? 







The above picture is a commercially-available time capsule from *Highway Products*, a manufacturer of truck tool boxes. It's made of stainless steel, is purged with argon gas and welded shut, with instruction to be opened on a specific date in the future. It's just one of many time-capsule packages available - do a search on the 'Net to find more.

Being the realist that I am, I would probably put a dozen condoms, a 9mm pistol with ammo, a fifth of Jack Daniels, my favorite bong and an ounce of product to go along with it, my stash of rare ancient Japanese samurai porn, a list of my best pirate-character routines and a DVD with instructions for usage of all the above items. 

So what would _you_ put in _yours_?


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 17, 2013)

"my stash of rare ancient Japanese samurai porn"

(For some reason, this does not surprise me)

Anyway, good topic to get us thinking about how we connect, past present and future, that is. Here is a list off the top of my head.

Mad Magazine - President Obama issue
Time Magazine (same month)
A Slinky
A Leatherman fullsize MultiTool
Several assorted packs of gum
A really big dictionary
A "Whoopee Cushion"


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 17, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> "my stash of rare ancient Japanese samurai porn"
> 
> (For some reason, this does not surprise me)



Well, I'm just doing my part to preserve the more important artifacts for the next generation. 



> Mad Magazine - President Obama issue
> Time Magazine (same month)
> A Slinky
> A Leatherman fullsize MultiTool
> ...



Love it! 

The gum ... is Blackjack included in that mix? Clark's Teaberry? How about that one with the zebra and all the colors?


----------



## Steve (Mar 20, 2013)

A copy of the Newspaper of today.. Perhaps the Saturday edition.. 
An eight track tape with the music of Johnny Cash's biggest hits..
A cassette tape with the Beatles's biggest hits..
A vinyl long play record.. Perhaps Frank Sinatra..
A 45 record.. Perhaps Bing Crosby singing "White Christmas"..
A CD of some big star like Celine Dion or Shania Twain..
A beta movie.. Perhaps of "Gone With The Wind"..
A VHS movie.. Perhaps of the "Ten Commands"..
A DVD.. Perhaps of the movie "Titanic"..
A wind up Timex wrist watch..
A 2013 penny (Canadian).. They don't make the penny any more..

That doesn't seen like a good list as I have gone from today back a few years, but in about 100 years, it will be something to see..


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2013)

I also forgot to add a picture of the planes hitting the towers in NYC at the 911 ...


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 24, 2013)

Steve, that is a great idea to have a sequence of audio/video media. Maybe we should also add a USB flash drive with audio and video files too.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 24, 2013)

... and bacon. 

Don't forget bacon, perhaps the single most defining item of the 21st century. 

Without bacon, we should surely perish.


----------



## Steve (Mar 24, 2013)

Bacon all you want but I don't eat bacon and never will..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2013)

Steve said:


> Bacon all you want but I don't eat bacon and never will..



Religious, health or moral reasons? 

I actually haven't had bacon in a few years and don't really miss it - the grease plays havoc with my gall bladder.  

Now if we're talking bacon cheeseburger then that's a different story - that way I get to chow down on TWO animals, and the fruit of a third, in one sandwich. layful:


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2013)

Religious ...

Besides, what good is a thin strip of fat, loaded with salt and chemicals, fried till it is almost burnt but crisp, going to do for you ???

Then you have a river of grease that you don't know what to do with.....


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2013)

Steve said:


> Religious ...



Thanks - I'm just curious.



> Besides, what good is a thin strip of fat, loaded with salt and chemicals, fried till it is almost burnt but crisp, going to do for you ???
> 
> Then you have a river of grease that you don't know what to do with.....



Point taken, but I've discovered that some of the most wonderful things in life, the things that give me the most pleasure and/or have led to the most interesting situations and people, have either been illegal, immoral or fattening.

... sometimes all three. :love_heart:


----------



## Steve (Mar 25, 2013)

Absolutely positively..
If it were not for the items in life that we seem to be made aware of, life would be very dull !!!
However, being smart human beings, we tend to be wiser and try harder.. Not that we always succeed !!!!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 25, 2013)

Steve said:


> ... However, being smart human beings, we tend to be wiser and try harder..



Speak for yourself. 

As the late, great Gonzo journalist Hunter S. Thompson once said,



> “Life should not be a journey to the grave with the intention of  arriving safely in a pretty and well preserved body, but rather to skid  in broadside in a cloud of smoke, thoroughly used up, totally worn out,  and loudly proclaiming "*F***! What a Ride!!!*”






> Not that we always succeed !!!!!



Failing is just succeeding in reverse. It's falling up. It's rising down. It's the antithesis of all that is desired, dreamed of and planned for by the sheeple of the world and as such is my idol.

But sometimes I succeed in spite of myself ...


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 25, 2013)

"Then you have a river of grease that you don't know what to do with....."

Speak for yourself, that's the best part!


----------



## Edward (Mar 27, 2013)

Some good wine. If we're stuffing our items into the same time capsule, the future generation could start off with the wine when they do an inventory of what the past generation bequeathed them. The wine would have aged interestingly then.


----------



## Ozarkgal (Mar 27, 2013)

The Rumpology thread got me to thinking....toilet paper...lots of toilet paper!...I would say wine, but maybe Edward would sharelayful:!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> The Rumpology thread got me to thinking....toilet paper...lots of toilet paper!...I would say wine, but maybe Edward would sharelayful:!



Couldn't you just put a bottle of grape juice in there and let it ferment?

... you can tell I don't know much about wine ... to me, _Boone's Farm Strawberry Hill_ was top-shelf stuff ...


----------



## That Guy (Mar 27, 2013)

Gonna have to think about this one.  A good longboard and excellent shortboard for sure.

We planted a time capsule somewhere on the grounds of our high school and now nobody can find it!  HA!  So, guess I would strongly suggest a modern locating device.  Like, maybe a trip wire that would blow a hole in the ground and automatically dig it up for ya . . . just a thought...


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 27, 2013)

"We planted a time capsule somewhere on the grounds of our high school and now nobody can find it!  HA!  So, guess I would strongly suggest a modern locating device.  Like, maybe a trip wire that would blow a hole in the ground and automatically dig it up for ya . . . just a thought..."

I never thought of how the TC will be located in the future! I guess you would include a map/diagram and GPS coordinates but what if in 100 years they do not use GPS anymore? What if the map landmarks are gone, or worse, covered by some new structure?

That trip wire/explosive charge is an interesting thought but in reality we both know how bad it would turn out!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 27, 2013)

I've swallowed a _*lot*_ of tiny time capsules over the years and I have NO idea where they are now. 

I guess we have to rely upon future generations to update the technology when it becomes available. Maybe by the time OUR capsules are dug up there will be a full-color hologram marking the spot.


----------



## R. Zimm (Mar 30, 2013)

To really do it right you should add a player for each of the audio and visual media in the time capsule. That way at least they do not have to go to a thrift store hoping to find one so they can view/listen.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2013)

R. Zimm said:


> To really do it right you should add a player for each of the audio and visual media in the time capsule. That way at least they do not have to go to a thrift store hoping to find one so they can view/listen.



But what happens if they're not using batteries anymore, but little atomic fuel-cells? 

They'd have to go to Amazon to see if they had an adapter, or to eBay to check if anyone sells antique batteries. 

... of course, Amazon and eBay will STILL be around ...


----------



## R. Zimm (Apr 3, 2013)

Well, we can't do EVERYTHING for them, can we? They can just give it to their kids to figure out like we often do!


----------

